
Clojure: Interactive Programming for Artificial Intelligence [slides] - tosh
https://dragan.rocks/talks/ClojureConj2019/ipai.html
======
Quequau
Am I missing something here?

It doesn't seem like there's much to the site other than that those two books
exist and some sparse text. The books seem interesting and I'd like to see
more than just cover mock ups... maybe like a table of contents and some
example code.

~~~
dragandj
... which is exactly what you can see if you follow the book link
([https://aiprobook.com](https://aiprobook.com)). These are not mock-ups.

BTW. Did you use right and down arrows for navigation? There are 70 slides.

~~~
Quequau
That is exactly what I was looking for, thanks!

I didn't see any links to the books and what I expected to be a link to it
wasn't.

~~~
tosh
added [slides] to title

